# Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff my brutha, you are now officially out of excuses. The cold front's coming in, and on Sunday, Nov. 6 Fastrak is going to hold a club race. We're waiting for Smiley to post the time but we'd all asked for afternoon. If it goes well it sounds like it could become a regular gig. Good track and good people, if you've been asking for Sunday racing this is your chance to show some support. I'll bring my small BBQ grill, my GT and my B4. Man, that's REALLY living, LOL. Anybody else? The thread is on Nemo's forum.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I better put some electronics in the Drake.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Better?!*

yes, that's the right word. :rotfl:

I'm going to have to join a health club. My recoop after Saturday night takes longer to come back. Gotta get pumped up!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

How about that set up for the Drake Biggy?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Haha, biff has to race again....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Haha, biff has to race again....


LOL!

I wanna save some money and get my bike!


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Biff my brutha, you are now officially out of excuses. The cold front's coming in, .


somebody don't like the heat? gary.....your livin' in the wrong state dude!  btw.....which drake ya got? i've got the ad1 with the original drake set up on mine (with only a couple minor tweeks).....it's great. some of the guys with the newer ad2 have the box ad2 set on those and they seem to love it. cheers.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

dirtracer1 said:


> somebody don't like the heat? gary.....your livin' in the wrong state dude!  btw.....which drake ya got? i've got the ad1 with the original drake set up on mine (with only a couple minor tweeks).....it's great. some of the guys with the newer ad2 have the box ad2 set on those and they seem to love it. cheers.


I know thats right bro! It gets HOT here.

I got the AD1. And I dont know what set up Im running. LOL Truth is, I have never driven this truck. I bought it from fishermanx. I had another AD1 that I bought new but I sold it to BigMax.

Of course, if you like to share the set up, I wont complain!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

when u buyin that bike biff, cause I'm gonna get one as well. It aint gonna be no old mans bike like that one though.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I know thats right bro! It gets HOT here.
> 
> I got the AD1. And I dont know what set up Im running. LOL Truth is, I have never driven this truck. I bought it from fishermanx. I had another AD1 that I bought new but I sold it to BigMax.
> 
> Of course, if you like to share the set up, I wont complain!


Biff,

Just dropped ya an e-mail too. Take a read - always works for me on my AD1.

Good luck!
PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dude!*

You expect me to remember my setup? I have to look at it. So Skate, Hitch, Walk, Run, Swim or ask me for a ride and you can have my setup once you get to the track. I am really pleased with mine that's for sure!http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZBzeb032YYUS

Senior moment you know. 

....

OK! I will see if I can remember to write it down once I get there and then I will share it with you the next time I get online! SHEESH!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The truck is on my bench now. Charging the reciever pack. Cant remember what setting to use. LOL. Ill try the 1100 mAh setting.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What a pain it is doing the throttle servo and linkage. It wasnt done right the first time. My receiver pack dumped while setting all that stuff up. Can someone give me the correct numbers for charging?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Welp, the throttle servo is hooked up and working fine. I couldnt use a standard servo like the Futaba 3003 because I dont have the right spline connector, so I had to use my Airtronics steering servo from my buggy. Needless to say, I will have really fast throttle response. :slimer:

Im missing that spring that hooks up to the throttle horn in case of a "Run-a-way", but I think I have something simular at work. I still have to solder a connector on the steering servo but I cant find my shrink tubing. I have some of that at work also. Otherwise, its just a matter of cleaning up some tires and fireing that bad boy up! Which brings up more questions. I have about 3/4ths of a gallon of RS but its sorta old. 9 months maybe? Bad?

Tires? Most likely I dont have the right tires for Fastrak..............


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

if your fuel has been kept inside the house where your house is temp/rh controlled, your probably alright. but if you've kept it in a unconditioned place like a garage or something, it's most likely trash.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its been under the kitchen sink.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whos going?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd like to - just gonna have to play it by ear. May have to save that play day for a double-header - Mike's and K&M - day. We'll see.

Biff,

If you have not got the charging down, here is what I use:

IF it's truly an 1100 mAh NiMH Rx pack, then do not charge it faster tha 1A - in fact, run it at like .5 to .7A, but nothing above 1A - yes, its gonna take a loooonnnngg time. At any rate, that ought to get you close. Cut-off wise, if you are worried about one, use about 6mV/Cell, I'd say, unless others have some other suggestions.

As for fuel, if it was under the sink, sealed up tight, and there is no real variance in temps under there, then it should be good to go. Remember, you want as little moisture which gets built up from condensation in the fuel mix - will ruin an engine faster than you can spit! Swing by Randy's and try out some of his brew - next time I run my Drake that is what I plan to try now that I can't get any Maxy's.

Have fun bro!!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Paul. Im not sure what the batts are, short of pulling them out of the box and checking them. I just started pushing buttons untill I thought I got a full charge. lol

Whos running next Sunday?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I forgot how fast these things are! :slimer:
It fired right up and runs great. Even with the slipper way loose, it would still pull the front end up when the pads warmed.

Im fired up now. Love that smell of nitro in the morning. 

Toys!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Man, you make me want to yank out my AD1 and run it now!! Dang you Biffster! LOL!!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dude!*

Wasn't gonna run the Drake last night but due to the short turn out,(not real bad though) Just 3 entries , one DNS, 1 Broke during warmups, Made for only one running solo. So the good guy I am, decided to fire mine up and run it too. along with Stock truck and Monster truck. FUN FUN FUN!

Back and forth leads and OLE Bigmax PREVAILED in the MAIN!!!

YEAH BAABY!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ah Biggie! You should be ashamed of yourself! Picking on others like that! LOL!!! J/K!!!

I guess every one got wrapped up with the NHO down at Harls/Area 51 this weekend. No worries as they will all be back next weekend.

Wonder if the Toys 4 Tots race is still on? I'm gonna try to do that just for the simple sake of the cause.

Congrats on the win Biggie!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Come on Biff, you know how to charge batteries. You don't need high voltage output, so charge at about 1/2C for the Rx packs. I use 500 mah for my 1150 mah pack. For throttle servos, faster is better. Esp in gas truck where you don't need much torque to stop it but you need precise throttle control. I now have an AD2 to try out. IF I can get it put together this week and IF I can get away from the tournament in time next Sunday it'll see some track time at Fastrak.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The pack was false peaking. I just cranked up the shut off and it charged just fine.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im not surprised Biggy won! Dude can drive!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

WHO ME??!?!?!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

HEHEHE!!! GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

BIFF, I wanna go!!!!!!! can I run a few tanks?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll be your pit ******.....


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

you'll have to pick me up though, they repo'd my truck. Yea, I'm dumb. Oh yea, remember little dude jayson, dude that ripped on the guitar. This mornin he had a flat tire and was changin it prolly to close to the road and some crazy fool took him out.They had to life flight him and ended up cuttin his leg off somewere around the knee. Whoever pray's , he sure can use it right about now. I'm supposed to go and see him prolly today or tommorrow.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

fishermanX said:


> you'll have to pick me up though, they repo'd my truck. Yea, I'm dumb. Oh yea, remember little dude jayson, dude that ripped on the guitar. This mornin he had a flat tire and was changin it prolly to close to the road and some crazy fool took him out.They had to life flight him and ended up cuttin his leg off somewere around the knee. Whoever pray's , he sure can use it right about now. I'm supposed to go and see him prolly today or tommorrow.


Oh man!! We will definitely keep him in our prayers for sure! Keep us posted!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> you'll have to pick me up though, they repo'd my truck. Yea, I'm dumb. Oh yea, remember little dude jayson, dude that ripped on the guitar. This mornin he had a flat tire and was changin it prolly to close to the road and some crazy fool took him out.They had to life flight him and ended up cuttin his leg off somewere around the knee. Whoever pray's , he sure can use it right about now. I'm supposed to go and see him prolly today or tommorrow.


Andy. I work with his dad and heard about that at work. So sad.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

So you gonna pick me up sunday?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Doubt it bro. Its weird. I dont feel like racing.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Doubt it bro. Its weird. I dont feel like racing.


Hhhm? That doesn't sound very good Biff. Waz up man?

PD2


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

yea, kinda figured that. I'll run your truck though, if you let me.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dude! Dude!*

Biff, COME ON! You need to do it! Hook up with me and We can run up to K&M for the evening. You can Do it!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

YEAH! YOU CAN DO IT MAN!!!! GIT R DUN!!!!!!

Every body!!! BIFF! BIFF! BIFF! BIFF! BIFF! BIFF!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Okie Dokie*

*BIFF! BIFF! BIFF! BIFF! BIFF! BIFF!
*


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Theres nothing up with me, I just dont feel like racing. Not sure why, but my guess is its just too much of a hassle and I prefere to relax on my only day off. It might be different if it was just around the corner and simple like the Minis. I have been trying to think up excuses all week why I wont be there. LOL Im just telling the truth now. Im just not in the mood and to force myself to go would be counter productive and lenghten my time off. Yall know what I mean?


Andy. Sure, you can run my truck. Be cool if you did! 

Biggy. Im working Saturday. K&M is definitly a no go. lol


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*No worries,*

I'm not going to be there until 5ish anywho.

BUT! Then I'm gonna rip it up!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Theres nothing up with me, I just dont feel like racing. Not sure why, but my guess is its just too much of a hassle and I prefere to relax on my only day off. It might be different if it was just around the corner and simple like the Minis. I have been trying to think up excuses all week why I wont be there. LOL Im just telling the truth now. Im just not in the mood and to force myself to go would be counter productive and lenghten my time off. Yall know what I mean?
> 
> Andy. Sure, you can run my truck. Be cool if you did!
> 
> Biggy. Im working Saturday. K&M is definitly a no go. lol


I understand what you mean Biff. I actually have a Saturday to go and play today (granted right now, not for the evening) and I just cannot bring myself to head out and go any place. I got boxes still hanging around from when we moved and I have got to work on the Corvette - keep neglecting her and she is not gonna be happy with me. HAHA! Any way, I'll be working instead of playing but only because it needs to be done and it has really been sticking out like a sore thumb.

Ah yes, I miss the days of having nothing to do but a bunch of nothing!:headknock

Whatever you do, everyone have a great weekend!

PD2


----------

